

Ask HN: What do you think of my MVP topicly.me? - jeffpalmer

I created this MVP last year and never talked about it much due to other projects taking over my time.  I was hoping to get some feedback from HN on the concept of the app and the implementation as you see it now.<p>Topicly.me is a video based web app that allows you to discuss topics that are important to you.<p>http://topicly.me<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
dangrossman
I've never had a desire to participate in an asynchronous video conversation,
so a platform to do so is not something I'd ever use.

------
AznHisoka
Guess noone finds this useful? =(

